# Ronnie Coleman Has Retired!!!!



## GFR (Apr 1, 2006)

It was herd on Sky sports news last night that following a serious quad tear from a heavy squat session Ronnie coleman will no longer be competing in the Mr olympia or any other serious competition and has retired. The injury was so serious that he had to get rushed to hospital from Metroflex gym.


----------



## MyK (Apr 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It was herd on Sky sports news last night that following a serious quad tear from a heavy squat session Ronnie coleman will no longer be competing in the Mr olympia or any other serious competition and has retired. The injury was so serious that he had to get rushed to hospital from Metroflex gym.



source!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 1, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> source!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


his ass told him


----------



## largepkg (Apr 1, 2006)

Gentlemen, it's April 1.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

He will now spend the rest of his life (18 months) not lifting LITE WEIGHT!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 1, 2006)

April Fools


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 1, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> April Fools


false story.
I was at the gym right beside him. I secretly added on a few plates to each side before he went for the squat, w/o him knowing about it.


----------



## MeLo (Apr 1, 2006)

i saw the exact same post on bb.com


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> He will now spend the rest of his life (18 months) not lifting LITE WEIGHT!



YEAH BUDDY!


----------

